# gtf care sheets



## rumfreak (Jan 13, 2007)

can anyone tell me where i can get care sheets for green tree frogs, or similar info on keeping them, do i just need my recreational reptile licence or do i need something else??? thks any info would be great


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 13, 2007)

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html

http://luke_zecevic.tripod.com/frogsofaustralia/id10.html

http://www.freewebs.com/caresheet/

http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html

Queensland licences and protection

The Queensland governmental departments responsible for frogs are the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service (QPWS). It is difficult to locate the relevant laws either online or by telephoning the agencies.

To the best of my knowledge, these are the important regulations (as at March 2005):

* All frog indigenous to Australia are protected wildlife and cannot be taken from the wild in any form (adult, juvenile, larva or egg) without a permit.
* The exception to the above is that a person may take and keep up to eight adult frogs of up to four species but no more than two frogs of any one species "for personal enjoyment". The "taking" (catching) must be done on the person’s own property and the frogs be kept on that property. The frogs can’t be displayed and should there be progeny, the metamorphs must be released at the point of capture within 7 days of metamorphosis.
* Frogs from outside Queensland must not be moved into the state without a permit.

The application for the relevant permit is available online but you may need to make a phone call to discover the exact cost. (It is around $50.)

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publications?id=1021


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 13, 2007)

rumfreak - u dont need an additional licence - they are covered under recreational


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

thats for QLD

or are you trying to get rumfreak put in jail!?!?:shock:

you need a seperate licence for birds/repz/mammals/amphibians.

sucks huh


----------



## rumfreak (Jan 14, 2007)

thks im in qld anyway


----------

